# Need Help-Event Photography Viewing Stations



## Guido44 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I decided to bump my photography business up to a new level, and invest in a computer system for onsite photo viewing a printing.

My business focus is in kids sports, and even corporate events.

I need a server based system with 3 or 4 viewing stations(to start). It has to be Windows based.

I was wondering if anyone here could help me pick out some of the major hardware to give me a start:

1. I'd like to do it with only a server, and no PCs for the stations to save money. (if it's possible)
2. A server
3. Monitors
4. Cables
5. Just one mouse for each viewing station.
6. An internal CF (memory) card reader installed in the server. 
7. At least 1 or 2 DVD burners to burn DVDs for customers onsite.
8. Potentially the ability to have 3 printers. (start with 1 for sure)
9. I like the idea of the "Form Factor Case with carrying handle".
10. Maybe a dual hard drive set up, the second hard drive to mirror the first as a back up.

*Here's the software I'm pretty sure I'll be using.*
http://eventphotosystems.com/

I need an expandable system, so my server will need to be fast. I may need a system that could handle up to 5 to 10 viewing stations, and handle as many as 10,000 photos at a time(potentially). I will probably delete photos between events, so massive storage won't really be necessary.

I have found "complete systems" that I can purchase, but they seem over priced. 

Like this:http://www.5minutephoto.com/starterkit.asp

At least for the specs they're offering. (AND I have read reviews that were not so flattering about this particular software.)

Any help is most appreciated.

Dan


----------



## maddriving (Feb 9, 2011)

*viewing stion for sale*

Do you want to be an Event photographer?
OR
Are you already and an Event photographer and wish you had computerised viewing stations?
Custom build viewing stations to your or my specifications.
Run up to 16 viewing stations with a server/print station which can process up to 250 (13 mega pixels) photographs a minute.
with the option of a further 2 print stations, which can be used as viewing stations if you wish. 
(very handy when you are packing down, with the odd customer still floating around)
this system is similar to the one used by the WWW.EVENTPHOTOGRAPHER.CO.UK
And the same as the system used by  WWW.ACTIONREPLAYPHOTOGRAPHY.CO.UK and myself WWW.ACTIONPACKEDPHOTOGRAPHY.CO.UK 
(I KNOW THIS BECAUSE I BUILD THEM AND CONFIGURED ALL THE COMPUTERS AND NETWORK)
A basic website similar to mine can also be provided.


----------

